# Unique Ford Ranger Exhaust??



## TrapperL (Jul 23, 2011)

Yeah some of the Fords can get real decent fuel mileage. My 2004 Supercrew has 108,000 on it and the tailpipe is spotless like yours on the inside. It runs great although I don't normally keep one this long but can't find a reason to unload it. Fuel mileage on mine runs about 22-24.5 hiway and 17-19 town. It's a 4.6 XLT. It's getting close to needing tires again and that maybe a reason to get another one but spending the money on tires versus a lot more for a new truck just doesn't sound right in this economy.
Enjoy that Ranger. I had a 98 extended cab that was a fabulous truck. It had the 3.0 with an automatic. My cousin owned a speed shop and he put a 4.10 rear axle under, then I dropped the tires to a 235/60/15 and it would smoke a full sized F150 with the 5.4. I could stay with but not beat a Dakota R/T with the 5.9. I also got 24-25 mpg with it. It got over $6000.00 in hail damage and traded it for a Dakota- what a mistake that was. I found the truck 2 years later and bought it back from a retired Colonel. Drove it another 50,000 miles and finally said good-bye....I thought. I took my sister to lunch yesterday and what did I see- my old Ranger. It's pretty easy to spot-custom paint job. It's got a few dings in it now but the owner said it was a good running truck and loved it.


----------



## Giles (Jan 25, 2010)

TrapperL said:


> Yeah some of the Fords can get real decent fuel mileage. My 2004 Supercrew has 108,000 on it and the tailpipe is spotless like yours on the inside. It runs great although I don't normally keep one this long but can't find a reason to unload it. *Fuel mileage on mine runs about 22-24.5 hiway and 17-19 town.* It's a 4.6 XLT. It's getting close to needing tires again and that maybe a reason to get another one but spending the money on tires versus a lot more for a new truck just doesn't sound right in this economy.
> Enjoy that Ranger. I had a 98 extended cab that was a fabulous truck. It had the 3.0 with an automatic. My cousin owned a speed shop and he put a 4.10 rear axle under, then I dropped the tires to a 235/60/15 and it would smoke a full sized F150 with the 5.4. I could stay with but not beat a Dakota R/T with the 5.9. I also got 24-25 mpg with it. It got over $6000.00 in hail damage and traded it for a Dakota- what a mistake that was. I found the truck 2 years later and bought it back from a retired Colonel. Drove it another 50,000 miles and finally said good-bye....I thought. I took my sister to lunch yesterday and what did I see- my old Ranger. It's pretty easy to spot-custom paint job. It's got a few dings in it now but the owner said it was a good running truck and loved it.


*Fuel mileage on mine runs about 22-24.5 hiway and 17-19 town*. 
That is ASTOUNDING--mine is not----You better keep that one too :thumbsup:


----------



## DoctorWho (Jun 21, 2011)

Yeah, she's a keeper by the sound of it. The 4.0 V6 is a very reliable engine, I used a '93 Ranger with the 4.0 (old pushrod version) for security patrol, had 300k miles and I beat the sh*t out of it daily and it always ran, still is as far as I know.
I wanted the 4.0 when I got my '09 but only one I could find with the options I wanted was a 2.3 so I took it. The 2.3 seems to also be a great little engine so far, 42k miles and never had the CEL come on yet for anything.
I will admit that in my experience your mileage is outstanding, that one I used at work got about 10mpg but then I was also doing 40mph in first gear too :whistling2: (it's terrible the things you do when you're bored at 3 AM in the morning and it's the company's truck)


----------

